# Animal Planet and Extreme Birdhouses !!



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Hi everyone and Merry Christmas to ALL

Earlier today i got a call from a television production company from New York city called Sharp entertainment and they are coming to Cranbrook Ontario . They will be coming here the second or third week of January to film a segment on my Extreme Birdhouses and myself . It will be televised nation wide on The Animal Planet . The show will be called Extreme Homes for animals , I will post a airing date when it is complete .. I am very excited !! 
http://www.sharpentertainment.com/about.html


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

Woo hoo, I'm so glad for you. I can't wait to hear all about it and where this goes for you.

Diane


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Good for you John.

I can think of one "publisher" that will be eating a lot of crow for supper. <vbg>

Bob


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thank you lew ,Diane and Bob , It should be pretty exciting .


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

Now that's something to be excited about John !
Congradulations !
Dave


----------



## patshwigar (Jun 6, 2006)

*wow, let us know so i can watch it. way to go. i now know another famous person. *


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

John Congratulations. I see that you were also selected as the project of the month at Delta/Porter cable web site.

Congratulations on it also.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats John, well done ! I look forward to watching it. Can't wait to see it, keep us informed on the time when you know it.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

I love hearing this kind of thing….. another local " Ontario boy make good !"

Congratulations John.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Way Way Way Cool. By all means let us know when it airs, I'll have my Tivo ready.


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

COOL let us know when airs cant wait to see It


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

By all means keep us posted. This is wonderful news and, of course, well deserved.

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't have cable so I can't watch Animal Planet so I'm going to keep my eye on this site and see if they have it on here so I can watch when your show airs: http://video.discovery.com/#

Diane


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for all the great comments! , i will be sure to post the airing date as soon as i find out .


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow John that is fantastic news.I will be sure to watch too because as you know I love your birdhouses.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thank you Dustygirl . I am getting extremely excited about it the more i think about it .lol


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

How cool!! Do you do autographs?


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks Chip!! , not yet . lol


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Congrat John… I've always been a fan of your bird houses. Hope things go well.

Greg


----------



## gr8outdrsmn (Dec 11, 2008)

Thats great news! Good luck.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

That is FANTASTIC! I am so excited for you!

I look forward to the update.

Congratulations!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Be prepared to get busy with orders!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for all the great comments . Todd i have my hands full already .lol


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Cool, congratulations!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks Mark !


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

and to think - we knew him when!! 

Congrats my friend!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks again Debbie and Merry Christmas to you and your family .


----------

